# For Sale Boss Push Beam Jeep JK for HTX



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I got an almost new Push beam for HTX series plows
#PBA05277 34" wide 
fits JEEP WRANGLER X, SPORT '07-'17 TOYOTA TACOMA '05 - '17


----------



## Bayview (Nov 29, 2010)

Plowmeister,
Do you still have this Push Beam from Boss? I just purchased a 2017 JKU and found a 2018 Boss HTX that was mounted on a Chevy. I currently have a Hiniker V plow on a 1993 Dodge 3/4 ton diesel which I've used privately for 15 years. It's too big for my needs now so I am reluctantly downgrading. If you have ideas or advice for me I am a good learner. I've read quite a few of your threads. Thanks for making life easier. If you have a few minutes to talk I'd be grateful to you for that time. My number is 208 597 1200. 
Thanks in advance,
Dale


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I do $100 + shipping and its yours.


----------



## Bayview (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you have any push beam side plates for sale?


----------

